# Starting to do a little fufillment, advice needed!



## abrice (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,

We have the opportunity to start doing fulfillment for a touring musician/client for his entire webstore. Orders are expected to be at least 20 a day. That number could be drastically higher though, we likely will not know until the orders start rolling in..

We're still a little puzzled as to how to price out a service like this. We're a small company and would likely need to hire additional part-time help. 

At the very least, we will be housing roughly 50 boxes of merchandise at our facility, and will be charging for rent if we do not end up doing the fulfillment. They would then come get the boxes as needed, in smaller loads. 

I'm wondering if anyone has experience with this sort of thing. What's the average comission on a $20.00 retail shirt, we'll say. Or, a $40.00 sweatshirt?

Is 25% crazy?

Should the commission change if the quantity of orders shipped raises beyond our initial expectations?

Any help would be great!! 

Thanks!


----------

